# Personality types in military academies



## alcornd (Jan 17, 2011)

What personality type do you think would be most at home in one of the military academies, like West Point?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I voted ESTJ.I think they would thrive in the structured, rule driven environment.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes EXTJ the ESTJ by cause of desire for structure,and the ENTJ I would imagine for the desire of conquest and exhibition of skill in imposition of their vision.

Though I see as well the possibility of a Fi dom entering the military,yet within the conditioning of a cause that speaks to the depths and orientation of the values and worth that the FiDom lays claim to.(Ex.Joan Of Arc)yet i am inclined to say more so the ISFP than the INFP(who possesses the benefit of intuition,as to observe the circumstance differently than the Sensate ISFP,who is more action oriented)

For myself(A FiDom) I can certainly see myself in battle for a cause i perceive or believe wholeheartedly as righteous or that would benefit the cause of growth/stability/defense,for the group/nation/principle/etc i am serving.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

I dunno about "most at home",that's different from the poll question, but I venture that INTJs would be the best performers overall. The high level analysis guys like Rumsfield and the X-star generals seem predominantly INTJ, as well. So voted them.


----------



## kiltstain (Feb 6, 2011)

I can tell you that the answer is NOT ENTJ. You have the ability to change and lead nothing while in the academy, every rule that is in place would likely drive you crazy. ESTJ gets my vote


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

I can not see INTJ in army really, taking orders, obeying mindlessly, not going to happen  Sure in high ranks those might work, but you are not going to see many there unless military starts to recruit tacticians with different training and standards.
War time drafting is a bit different, you just get thrown out there, there having critical thinking saves you from biting the bullet and lets your tactical abilities shine through so you get ranked up.


----------



## kiltstain (Feb 6, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> I can not see INTJ in army really, taking orders, obeying mindlessly, not going to happen  Sure in high ranks those might work, but you are not going to see many there unless military starts to recruit tacticians with different training and standards.
> War time drafting is a bit different, you just get thrown out there, there having critical thinking saves you from biting the bullet and lets your tactical abilities shine through so you get ranked up.


Really? That's how shit works? The question had to do with academies, that's something that civilians can make uneducated guesses on and not fall too far off the mark. Stick with what you know.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I vote for ENFP for the type who would be _least_ at home in one of the military academies.

EDIT: Which, go figure, is the exact opposite of who was said to fit the best, ISTJs.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Sanskrit said:


> I can not see INTJ in army really, taking orders, obeying mindlessly, not going to happen  Sure in high ranks those might work, but you are not going to see many there unless military starts to recruit tacticians with different training and standards.
> 
> War time drafting is a bit different, you just get thrown out there, there having critical thinking saves you from biting the bullet and lets your tactical abilities shine through so you get ranked up.




I was in the military for six years and I moved up quickly. INTJs are smart enough to play the game and win in most situations (we are called the Mastermind you know).


----------

